# Clinton River Brown Trout Survival Rate



## tdarr1234 (Sep 9, 2010)

It looks like the DNR plants 4500 5" Brown Trout a year in the Auburn Hills/Rochester Hills area of the Clinton. I know they survive because I caught a 10" inch trout in the Clinton this year. Does anyone (DNR?) know what the survival rate is?


----------

